# Filipino arts near St. Louis



## mandirigma (Aug 25, 2004)

I am looking for any stick arts near St. Louis, MO.  Interested in finding stick sparring in particular, but having trouble finding training.  Could anyone help?  :idunno:  Thank you in advance for any help!

Happy training!


----------



## clockexit (Aug 26, 2004)

Call Apex Martial Arts...636-861-1585..They teach Inasanto blend,Mande Muda,JkD...Ect.. Cordially,Gray wolf


----------



## Mithios (Aug 26, 2004)

Mandirigma,  I sent you a P.M.       Mithios


----------



## pesilat (Aug 27, 2004)

clockexit said:
			
		

> Call Apex Martial Arts...636-861-1585..They teach Inasanto blend,Mande Muda,JkD...Ect.. Cordially,Gray wolf



Who's the instructor there?

There used to be a guy named Roy Hagan teaching in St. Louis - also under Guro Dan - his school (as far as I recall) was "Gateway Martial Arts." Don't know if he's still around, the school's still around, or maybe it's related to Apex somehow.

Mike


----------



## clockexit (Aug 27, 2004)

Joe Craig and Roy Hagan instruct at Apex...Gray Wolf


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 3, 2004)

*From Eskrima Digest, Vol 11 #362 Message 2*
*Juanita writes...*
<<
_Hi Beungood8.  I know of a few in the St. Louis area.  There is Master
Cadell in Fairview Heights.  Apex Martial Arts, they teach the Inosanto
blend.  Erol Weber teaches in Belleville at Balanced Dynamics.  Finally, I
teach in Collinsville at New World Martial Arts academy.  Also, you may
interested to know that Master Cadell will be cunducting a FMA seminar on
October 16th from 9:00am to 6:00pm.  He will cover priciples and techniques
from Kali and Serrada Eskrima.  Trust me you do not want to miss this!  Hope
that helps.  If you need more info I can be reached at 618-344-9675._>>


----------

